# IOS 8 // HOMEKIT en long, en large, et en travers



## thefutureismylife (19 Septembre 2014)

Salut à tous, 

grosse nouveauté qui passe un peu inaperçu lors de cette sortie d'IOS 8 c'est cette fonction HomeKit. Homekit au passage où aucun réglage n'est prévu sur l'iPhone.


*L'idée de ce post est de centraliser les produits, les fonctions, et les problèmes liées à HomeKit.*


J'ai toujours aimé la domotique et ce que propose Apple via cette fonction a selon moi bcp d'avenir, mais ce qui est du présent. Rien à se mettre sous la dent.

*J'aimerais un retour d'expérience de ceux qui utilise cette fonction?. les ampoules Philips sont-elles déjà compatibles ? Comment fonctionne la configuration ? etc etc ...*


A vos claviers, on attends vos tests !

PS : Mac Gé devrait ouvrir une sous section "HomeKit"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2014)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> grosse nouveauté qui passe un peu inaperçu lors de cette sortie d'IOS 8 c'est cette fonction HomeKit. Homekit au passage où aucun réglage n'est prévu sur l'iPhone.
> 
> ...



Non, Philips n'est pas encore compatible, mais ce n'est qu'une question de temps je pense.
Comme la fonction vient de sortir, j'imagine qu'il faut encore que les entreprises testent sur un vrai appareil avant de lancer la mise à jour, donc on peut espérer avoir quelque chose d'ici la fin du mois...


----------



## thefutureismylife (19 Septembre 2014)

On est d'accord qu'à ce jour aucun produit du commerce n'est compatible HomeKit ?


J'étais à deux doigts de m'en acheter. Je ne connais pas bien ces ampoules, on est d'accord qu'elles sont upgradable ? Philips ne sortira quand même pas des nouvelles ampoules compatibles avec la norme Apple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2014)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> On est d'accord qu'à ce jour aucun produit du commerce n'est compatible HomeKit ?
> 
> 
> J'étais à deux doigts de m'en acheter. Je ne connais pas bien ces ampoules, on est d'accord qu'elles sont upgradable ? Philips ne sortira quand même pas des nouvelles ampoules compatibles avec la norme Apple.



Oui, elles sont bien upgradable. ;-) et donc non; aucun soucis d'acheter les lampes maintenant, elles seront compatible. ;-)

Édit : et oui, aucun produit à ce jour n'est compatible home kit...


----------



## thefutureismylife (20 Septembre 2014)

Merci Nono, on se met ce post sous le coude, une fois cette fonctionnalité accessible  dans les rayons de nos magasins alors. 

J'avais entendu parler d'une caméra de surveillance compatible HomeKit aussi, ainsi que d'une serrure bluetooth.

A suivre ...


----------



## F@bi1 (27 Décembre 2014)

Le thermostat Netatmo serait compatible homekit !!?


----------



## thefutureismylife (27 Décembre 2014)

Je ne pense pas. Je cerne mal cette "norme", il y aurait une puce validée par Apple à mettre dans les appareils pour qu'ils soient compatibles Home Kit (Sources).

Mais à ce jour aucun produit à ma connaissance de compatible. Je veux voir la première vidéo de siri qui commandera un objet à distance !


----------

